# 6 foot Olympic bar with at least 1250mm between collars for a nano gym



## glock339 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi I'm after a 6 foot Olympic bar (due to space restrictions) with at least 1250mm between the collars to fit my rack for a sensible price (£50 to £70 ish), anyone know where to order one?

I did have my eye on an ebay seller doing 6' bars with 1260mm grip & 300kg max load for less than £60 delivered but I went to order one yesterday found that they don't do em anymore. I've since seen a marcy one on ebay but think it was only rated to about 150kg or something, although I don't reckon I'll be loading more than around 160kg onto it I'd still rather get something I know isn't going to bend on me. I've wasted a couple of days on Google now but don't seem to be getting anywhere so was wondering if anyone had some info?

Cheers!


----------



## glock339 (Apr 22, 2013)

I've just seen the York International Hard Chrome Bar 6ft bar which has a full 52" between collars, not sure how much weight you could get on the short looking collars though, anyone any idea?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

It's gonna have approx 10'' either side minus the weight stops so about 8'' space for the weights I guess?


----------

